# (OK) Fox Red Lab - GRHRCH Washita's One Hot Tamale MH - at stud



## Washita Retrievers

GRHRCH Washita's One Hot Tamale MH - Fox Red Labrador Retriever at stud: Tommy is OFA Excellent (LR-164775E44M-PI), CERF Clear, EIC Clear, PRA Normal. He is a beautiful dark fox red color with excellent marking ability and a high degree of trainability. His parents are GRHRCH WR Washita's Big Jake MH and GRHRCH GMHR UH Oz's Yellow Fever of Washita MH. Tommy is available for natural breeding in Oklahoma, or we can ship chilled or frozen semen to you. For more information, including complete pedigree and pictures of Tommy, please visit our website, www.washita.com. You can also contact Jeff Chesnut at [email protected] or (580)476-2126.


----------

